# Merry Christmas



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'd just like to say Merry Christmas to all our members and to all our ex members ,what are you waiting for click here now  Anyone who has never been a member click here


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Because of your post, I have just renewed my TTOC memership, so come all you Ex members renew now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Because of your post, I have just renewed my TTOC memership, so come all you Ex members renew now.
> Hoggy.


Fair play Hoggy, nice one mate. If it was that easy, i will get more money from you now. So......
Happy New Years!
Happy Easter!!
Happy Birthday!!!
Happy Christmas 2010!

:lol: :lol:

Seriously though, Merry Xmas to all TTOC members, hope you all have a fun and safe Christmas 

ATB

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Same to you mate I am an EX member at the moment just waiting for you to bring your kit to th next meet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Same to you mate I am an EX member at the moment just waiting for you to bring your kit to th next meet


What kit do you mean? get that moth ridden wallet out . Merry Christmas btw :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Same to you mate I am an EX member at the moment just waiting for you to bring your kit to th next meet
> ...


I thought you had a credit card machine


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I'll bring the laptop and dongle next time if you want :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, After renewing my membership on Christmas eve, received absoluTTe etc. today. 
Excellent & speedy response/postman.
Thanks Hoggy.


----------

